# Fun on KY Lake!



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Between the weather, family commitments and work I've only been out with the boat one time this year. Fortunately, it was three days on KY Lake! First day kinda sucked....tons of dinks but only two keepers, which is ridiculously bad for KY lake. Second day was much better, I got 5 that went about 15 with a 5-7 but still not crazy awesome like it can be. Third day though, it was on! Had one of those magical KY Lake bass days. I lost track of how many keeper (>15") fish I caught. My best 5 went about 20 lbs. just a total blast of a day and the reason I continue to fish KY Lake 2-4 times a year for the past 30 years in spite of the 7 hour drive. My dad and uncle also got some good ones, but here's a couple of of my piggies (I think the smallies were the most fun!)


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow . . .Nice Fish! I really need to get down there sometime!


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome fishing bman...congrats!


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Nice fish. Like the lemonade in the first pic also.


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

TimTaylor75 said:


> Nice fish. Like the lemonade in the first pic also.


The Summer Shand always makes the day a little better, doesn't it?


----------

